#  :

## Ksu78

(100%),     ,       1 .       ?   ( )    ,             .                     ?

----------


## Olaf

.
  "  "?           ?
  IAS 28    .     ,        .
  .      .         . IAS 8    . 
  ,  -  .
(   .     )

----------

